

Why Wedding Photographers Prices are “Wack” - pacpac
http://www.petapixel.com/2012/01/26/why-wedding-photographers-prices-are-wack/

======
pacpac
If she wants something cheap, then I might as well offer her to take picture
with my phone. EIGHT FULL MEGAPIXELS.

------
VikingCoder
That's great that she can get that much, and that's neat that she can explain
her expenses.

Her expenses mean absolutely nothing to her customers. This amounts to a
negotiating tactic, nothing more.

There are two options for the industry - add a lot of value, or race to the
lowest price.

Some photographers are not adding a lot of value, and they're also not racing
to the lowest price.

I can buy an $800 car. We all know what kind of car I'm getting.

Finding an $800 photographer for an 8 hour day - that's $100 an hour -
shouldn't be so hard. And we all know what kind of photos they'll be taking.

That you provide an excellent service is great. That you have customers who
love you is great. I don't begrudge you that. We spent a similar amount for
our photographer, and it was worth it. I don't question your value.

You are not McDonalds. This bride clearly wants McDonalds. Your explanation of
what a sous chef is, why a sommelier costs so much, and how you are insulted,
is clueless at best, and condescending at worst.

I’m extremely insulted by your petapixel post and hope this sheds a little
light on why we find the lack of competition in the photography market to be
appalling. And I'd like fries with that.

